# IVF and Breast cancer risk



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Successful IVF cycles have the same risk as a non-cycling woman, unsuccessful cycles have a reduced risk of breast cancer.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/07/120706234743.htm]http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/07/120706234743.htm]http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/07/120706234743.htm

/links


----------

